# Green and red stripes, anyone seen this?



## Jon Spackman (Feb 7, 2005)

I have never seen this before, so i thought i would see if anyone else has. I was watching Grey's Anatomy (OTA HD) from my dvr list. About 3/4 of the way thru it, the picture started to have about 10 horizontal bands on moving green and red blocks. The picture was unwatchable, but sound was perfect.

I tried pause then play, skip back, the output on TV2 showed the same thing. The only way it went away was a soft reboot.

Anybody seen this, It was not really a big deal and a reboot did fix it.


----------



## zephyr (Jun 25, 2005)

j5races said:


> I have never seen this before, so i thought i would see if anyone else has. I was watching Grey's Anatomy (OTA HD) from my dvr list. About 3/4 of the way thru it, the picture started to have about 10 horizontal bands on moving green and red blocks. The picture was unwatchable, but sound was perfect.
> 
> I tried pause then play, skip back, the output on TV2 showed the same thing. The only way it went away was a soft reboot.
> 
> Anybody seen this, It was not really a big deal and a reboot did fix it.


Saw it for the first time today. Major green stripes completely obscured the screen satellite and OTA. Soft reboot fixed.


----------



## Mike D-CO5 (Mar 12, 2003)

Up to now I have only seen green stripes on my analog ota channels. 


The other day I was watching an hd show recorded from Showtime hd channel. IN the middle of it I started to get mass pixelation on both sides of the screen but the audio still worked. I stopped the recording and started it back up and all the pixelation went away like it never happened.

Sounds like another software problem starting to happen.


----------



## JimD (Apr 8, 2005)

I just saw this today. The show was totally obscured. Swap to the other tuner was OK. Swap back and GAH! There's the green and red trash again. Changing channels up/down on that tuner was no help. Nor was manipulating the DVR controls (FF/REW/pause etc).

A soft reset (press and hold power button) cured it.

Is this new in L283? I remembder seeing something similar a long time back and several releases ago. I don't remember if that issue was ever addressed.

Edit - found the last time this happened to me here. Looks like this problem has been around a long time, and is *very* intermittent.


----------



## Michael252 (Nov 4, 2005)

Sounds like the exact same thing that I had several days ago. If I switched tuners, it went away. Switch back, it was still there. But the guide was normal, just the video feed had the vibrating green and red bars. Like you guys, a reboot cleared it up.


----------



## LtMunst (Aug 24, 2005)

I saw this on New Years Eve (OTA-ABC). Mine went away after switching channels back and forth a few times.


----------



## Paradox-sj (Dec 15, 2004)

I saw it for the first time on New Years Day watching OTA...I had to reboot to make ot go away


----------



## MrC (Jun 6, 2005)

I saw this too. I had to reboot to clear up the issue.


----------



## Bob Ketcham (Jan 2, 2006)

j5races said:


> I have never seen this before, so i thought i would see if anyone else has. I was watching Grey's Anatomy (OTA HD) from my dvr list. About 3/4 of the way thru it, the picture started to have about 10 horizontal bands on moving green and red blocks. The picture was unwatchable, but sound was perfect.
> 
> I tried pause then play, skip back, the output on TV2 showed the same thing. The only way it went away was a soft reboot.
> 
> Anybody seen this, It was not really a big deal and a reboot did fix it.


I saw the problem last night.

It began on the local Houston PBS-HD affiliate KUHT-HD, Channel 08-2. They appeared to be having some transmitter problems at the time. Signal strengh was oscillating 0-65 according to the 942 and eventually the 942 showed a lost signal dialog box. 942's signal strengh on KUHT is normally in the upper 80s, lower 90s.

The bands were showing on all channels and required a reboot to clear. This did not clear the weak signal message from the 942.

Before and after rebooting, I switched to the HD tuner on the JVC and KUHT was coming in just fine. But apparently they were really having some problems, neither the 942 nor the JVC could pick them up this morning.

KUHT's weak signal problems cleared on both the 942 and the JVC this evening. No additional reboots were required.

BK


----------



## ugafan (Oct 7, 2003)

I had the same problem last night. I was watching a DVR of Family Guy from about 2 weeks ago and it started. I thought my TV was fried.

After that show was over, one of the tuners showed the problem. A soft reboot didn't fix this problem. This morning I turned it on and it was resolved.


----------



## theblands (Oct 17, 2005)

j5races said:


> I have never seen this before, so i thought i would see if anyone else has. I was watching Grey's Anatomy (OTA HD) from my dvr list. About 3/4 of the way thru it, the picture started to have about 10 horizontal bands on moving green and red blocks. The picture was unwatchable, but sound was perfect.
> 
> I tried pause then play, skip back, the output on TV2 showed the same thing. The only way it went away was a soft reboot.
> 
> Anybody seen this, It was not really a big deal and a reboot did fix it.


I experienced this problem for the first time last night. Soft reboot fixed it. Unfortunately, I had not yet seen the post requesting that we record the event and see if the green/red blocks event is recordable and shows up on playback. Will try and do this if I see the lines of green/red blocks again.


----------



## deuces (Jan 4, 2006)

I had green stripes on a already recorded event. Did a soft reboot (I think, held power button down). Then replayed event green stripes reappeared at about the same spot. Soft boot again, replayed but fast forwarded through that spot then played. No trouble, deleted event, assumed it was something on the hard drive in that recording.


----------



## Mike Johnson (Jan 16, 2005)

deuces said:


> I had green stripes on a already recorded event. Did a soft reboot (I think, held power button down). Then replayed event green stripes reappeared at about the same spot. Soft boot again, replayed but fast forwarded through that spot then played. No trouble, deleted event, assumed it was something on the hard drive in that recording.


deuces and anyone else that has had this problem:

If you have a recorded event that plays back with the red/green stripes, please save the recording and PM me. Dish is having trouble reproducing this problem.


----------



## deuces (Jan 4, 2006)

Mike Johnson said:


> deuces and anyone else that has had this problem:
> 
> If you have a recorded event that plays back with the red/green stripes, please save the recording and PM me. Dish is having trouble reproducing this problem.


I have had this happen a second time, but just read your post Mike. The first time it happened it was an already recorded event. I rebooted and the problem reappearred at nearly the same time in the recorded event. I rebooted again and fast forwarded past the "problem area" watched the remainder of the event without incident, then deleted it thinking the file was somehow corrupted.

Last night (before I had read your reply to me) it did it again during live tv viewing. I rebooted and the problem was fixed.


----------



## lujan (Feb 10, 2004)

Just had the same thing happen to me while watching "Without A Trace" on the OTA tuner. It's just green stripes, no red stripes throughout the screen. Did not see the stripes when I switched to the satellite tuners. I then tried to tune the show from the TVs digital tuner and I got a message saying that the station did not exist so that seems to indicate that the green stripe problem happens when you have a weak OTA signal.


----------



## Jon Spackman (Feb 7, 2005)

lujan-

The very top thread is a request from dish about these green/red stripes. Can you post your experience in that thread with as much detail as you can remember. Thanks

Jon


----------



## lujan (Feb 10, 2004)

Jon Spackman said:


> lujan-
> 
> The very top thread is a request from dish about these green/red stripes. Can you post your experience in that thread with as much detail as you can remember. Thanks
> 
> Jon


I posted on the thread at the top...


----------

